# Sticky  Show us your equipment Accessories or improvement remedies



## Hoodoo Valley

Please show us your home brew accessories or improvements / additions you've added to your equipment, to remedy a problem or equipment short fall. Ideas such as adding a tool box or additional storage to your tractor, lighting improvements, grill guards or other protective devices. Anything that helps protect your gear, tools tractors etc, or helps get more performance out of them, or just to make things a bit confortable for us overweight, out of shape older guys! Please, no safety device modifications, or ideas that might cause injury! Let's see your genius!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'm always needing a chainsaw when I pull the tractor out. I used to keep the saw behind the seat, but it tore the paint up and would dull the blade. With my 430 loader, I easily came up with this solution.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

No tractors were harmed in the making of this production! I just took 2 pieces of 2X8 and routered out the portion that catches the bar, retrofit it to go into the loader brace and used existing holes to mount with screws. No more hassles and bouncing chainsaw in my back shoving me into the steering whell. Aprox time to create, 1 hour.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

OK, here is something I made to help out around the homestead. I am a welder by trade and enjoy making a repairing things, so for lifting and moving I made myself a helping hand. Has come in handy so many times, I don't know how I got along without it. Bye


----------



## grnspot110

Items for my JD 790: Chain box on the front, hammer & big screwdriver pockets beside the seat, grille guard, 5' quick-tach boom for the loader & 3-pt "A" frame w/receiver tube (now also has a pair of chain hooks about 1/3rd of the way down from the top link). ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice job on the grill guard Grnspt. Looks factory! How much you selling those for?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Great ideas grnspot110. Good job on the fabrication and welding, looks pro! Keep up the good work .Bye


----------



## Bamataco

I made this simple little adapter for my sleeve hitch. So that I can easily go from towing either of my trailers.


----------



## farmertim

*Box Blade*

This is a box blade I am making it is nearly finished, I just have to add the tyne retaining pins and dress all of the gas axe cuts and give it a coat of paint. will post new pics when it is finished.


----------



## farmertim

Its made with all recycled steel from my workplace except for the blades which my brother got from a mate of his (all for nothing) it has only cost me electricity so far. ;-)


----------



## Bamataco

Good job and free is the best price.


----------



## farmertim

Yeah, I hate to pay full price for anything.
Seeing the innovation here excites me but I don't have enough time to make them all.

I am a real scrounged and will pick up all sorts of things to fix and make new things from. We have become far too much the consumer society! And I think that the closer to the earth you get the less waste you tend to accept, any thoughts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Absolutely. In our country.... The US, we are perhaps the greatest throw away society, that many give little thought to the waste we generate. It really bothers me though. I get the most mileage I can out of my stuff, because it helps save resources and makes a statement about who I am. The box scraper looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Bamataco

It bothers me that the way things are made today, many are made in a way that makes it very hard to fix them by your self.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Yup! I agree. They do it on purpose too.


----------



## bigdaddygb

I have a 1979 jeep cherokee 4x4 i drive my buddies all kid me cus it gets 12-13 mpg ruffly ( depends on how and where i drive) but the last time my one buddy had to have his dodge ram alternator replaced.... had to take it to the shop.....$350 later it was fixed.....i just replaced mine my self.. $70. lol 

No sensors.... no dummy lights...... no problem.... gas, oil, coolant... and check the tire pressure and go. 

so yes they do it on purpose... they make more money on replacement parts than on the actual car itself. That is why they don't want electric cars. there are only so many parts on them. 

My motto is if it's old and runs leave it the heck alone... if it's old and broke.. FIX IT!!


----------



## jhngardner367

That's why I drive a1985 Chevy 1/2 ton 2wd! Cheaper/easier to repair,and I don't have to have an expensive tool,to tell me what's wrong!


----------



## Brokenfeather

*W/S trailer, wagon, rope quick hitch*

This is my solution for get things moved around with the walkbehind W/S.


----------



## Brokenfeather

Oh and BTW, lot of good ideas located here.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Brokenfeather said:


> This is my solution for get things moved around with the walkbehind W/S.


What a great idea! I bet that really saves on the back. Bye


----------



## tracguy

that is soo wasome!!!!!!


----------



## tracguy

lots of good ideas im gonna try some of those!!!!


----------



## Fredneck

i got tired of having problems starting my riding mower. the primary cabling needed replacing. but i was also tired of having to buy one of those snack sized batteries every other year, even when i took it inside for the winter. this was my solution.










i am the only person i know who gives people jumpstarts with his mower


----------



## Cublover

Fredneck said:


> i got tired of having problems starting my riding mower. the primary cabling needed replacing. but i was also tired of having to buy one of those snack sized batteries every other year, even when i took it inside for the winter. this was my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am the only person i know who gives people jumpstarts with his mower


 Basic, but effective!


----------



## pastornator

Wish I had pics of my Allis D18. I added a front pump, modified a front loader to full power down and retrofit it to the D-18 (was made for a Ford), added 3-pt. hitch instead of the Allis quick attach, then build a snow bucket, a boom crane, and a 3-point wood splitter for it. Was a great tractor that ended up being very useful around the property. No digital pics when I did that.

Recently built this utility cart from some cast off stuff -- total invested was $10 for a stick of 1" tube.










It dumps:










Needed an off-road rock crawler, so I sort of figured this out:










86 Ranger regular cab frame, 90 extended cab, 2006 Explorer 4.0 engine, C-4 transmission, doubled transfer case, Dana axles w/5.13 gears, ARB air locker and welded, rear mounted radiator, fuel cell w/factory pump, built in winch, on-board air, 39" tires, 18" of suspension articulation on each corner (can place one tire 6 FEET up and keep the other 3 on the ground!), still working on electrical and plumbing, plus exo-cage. All hand build from scrap, trades, swaps, etc. Started with a bare frame.

Below, 36" of lift at the front tire -- just starting to work the suspension.










Rear details:










Flatbed I'm building for my Cummins Diesel (ok, it is a Dodge... but I only count the Cummins part. Engine is modified a bit, 350 HP and 750 torque):


----------



## ben70b

a view from atop the 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill

pastornator said:


> Wish I had pics of my Allis D18. I added a front pump, modified a front loader to full power down and retrofit it to the D-18 (was made for a Ford), added 3-pt. hitch instead of the Allis quick attach, then build a snow bucket, a boom crane, and a 3-point wood splitter for it. Was a great tractor that ended up being very useful around the property. No digital pics when I did that.


That's some pretty cool gear there pastornator!


----------



## rdbrumfield

Tinkering and building my own tools is my sport. Here are a couple of things I put together to make my life a bit easier. That truck was a fire tanker. It is a 72 F700 and has 8000 original miles on it.

I also use a set of tongs on the boom on the winch when I can just back up to a log and pick it up and go. There is a hitch on the frame for a trailer. Take it off when yarding.


----------



## pogobill

Been trying to come up with ideas to speed up or improve my snow removal techniques and I think I may be on to something! 
I purchased a speeco quick attach adapter for my tractor a few years ago that has a bobcat type quick attach for my FEL, but has the set up on it so I can use my three point attachments on the front of my tractor. I was going to buy a three point hitch jib pole to erect my barn and garage, and use this quick attach plate to mount the pole on the FEL. Found a great 20' crane boom for the tractor instead, so I never did use this thing.... until yesterday.
I mounted the unit on the front of my tractor, then hooked up my three point hitch box blade. I now have a great little dozer blade for pushing snow, and it's great for back blading snow from around my buildings as it pulls the snow away but doesn't leave the windrows out either side like my bucket does! Works pretty good.


----------



## Thomas

Good idea Bill 
My ownly concern no trip springs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Thomas said:


> Good idea Bill
> My ownly concern no trip springs.


Agreed! Though I bet Bills got all paved roads around his place and he goes slow right Bill? D: I've used the front bucket on my John Deere to plow snow, been in a rush, engine revved up, in higher gear, moving em out and went off the road a bit and hit a rock sticking up just a bit out of the frozen ground and........ Christopher meets tractor dash! :lmao:

Bill? What's that doing outside with a tarp on it? Surely you got a garage for that?


----------



## pogobill

Ya I know, no trip springs.... but I use the blower for snow removal. The box blade idea is pretty much for creeping up on the buildings, dropping the blade and pulling the snow away in one fell swoop without going back and forth pulling back the windrows. As for dozing, I tried pushing back a few piles and a few corners of the snow banks and it works good.. slow and steady. If it takes a hit, I'd be worried about bending the blade frame, or worse, bending a hydraulic ram!
TB, Just got the barn finally emptied of hay so now I have room to park the tractor under cover.... that dang garage is too full of projects!!


----------



## Jerrbob

Here's my first project


----------



## Jerrbob

Can be used as a carry all


----------



## Aircommuter

Ford tractor restoration, I bought this tractor to keep around the property, it was neglected, abused and poorly repaired.
I started by rebuilding and improving the hydraulic box and mountings. I rebuilt all seven hydraulic cylinders, rebuilt the mountings for the loader bucket replaced all the hydraulic and steering hoses. I fixed the wiring and added some gauges, new seat, work lights and paint as I went.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Aircommuter said:


> Ford tractor restoration, I bought this tractor to keep around the property, it was neglected, abused and poorly repaired.
> I started by rebuilding and improving the hydraulic box and mountings. I rebuilt all seven hydraulic cylinders, rebuilt the mountings for the loader bucket replaced all the hydraulic and steering hoses. I fixed the wiring and added some gauges, new seat, work lights and paint as I went.
> View attachment 27889
> View attachment 27890
> View attachment 27891
> View attachment 27892
> View attachment 27893
> View attachment 27894
> View attachment 27895
> View attachment 27896
> View attachment 27897
> View attachment 27898


Wow, that's a nice looking tractor! Is that by chance in our tractor registry?


----------



## Thomas

Holy smokes  you did outstanding job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aircommuter

I think I put it in there, I am just starting to work on all these websites. I have albums over on Garage Journal with my same screen name, other projects, some done, some in progress and of course some in line,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'll search to see if I can find it......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Got it! We already are fairly committed for July, but I'll throw yours into the contest selection for consideration in Augusts winner.


----------



## jhngardner367

That's one NICE LOOKIN' tractor !

Great job !


----------



## Sidewinder

Cub Cadet 7254 Snow Plow:

I ran across a Cub Cadet 7254 last spring. Having had a plow on the front of the garden tractor that I had before this one (and the FEL is just not that good at moving snow).....I missed it when we had a snow. This plow was built for a Polaris Side By Side, but was close enough for me to do some fab work on. I scoured the internet trying to find a snow plow made for this tractor, but no luck. So I built my own. It's all hydraulic actuated by the loader stick. Cant wait to get it scratched up.


----------



## tcreeley

This is a simple fix that I may have posted before, but it makes all of the difference. I bolted a piece of rebar to the right brake pedal. I operate it with my hand and that allows me to use my left foot for the clutch and leave my right foot right in the middle where I am comfortable. What stiffness will do to us. Works really well!


----------



## FredM

I saw grnspot110's photo of a hitch he made some time back and I thought I could make something like that for my Kubota, made out of left overs from a leanto attached to the rear of the house and some flat bar left over from the bucket repair on the Kubota.

grnspot110 does great work either welding, painting and woodwork, a good all rounder.


----------



## #1Scout

Nice ..... I'll like your idea ... maybe make one for my B6001 Kubota .... very handy on 3 point hitch


----------



## jhngardner367

Have you ever tried to use propane torch,in a small area,and it was too bulky?
I was given this extension hose,for the heaters,lanterns etc.,so I put my torch head on it,and it really works great!
You can also get an adapter that will let it connect to the larger tanks !


----------



## SeanMichael

Hoodoo Valley said:


> No tractors were harmed in the making of this production! I just took 2 pieces of 2X8 and routered out the portion that catches the bar, retrofit it to go into the loader brace and used existing holes to mount with screws. No more hassles and bouncing chainsaw in my back shoving me into the steering whell. Aprox time to create, 1 hour.


Waykool


----------



## SeanMichael

Bamataco said:


> I made this simple little adapter for my sleeve hitch. So that I can easily go from towing either of my trailers.


Would love to come up with something to move my 5th wheel around with


----------



## SeanMichael

Sidewinder said:


> Cub Cadet 7254 Snow Plow:
> 
> I ran across a Cub Cadet 7254 last spring. Having had a plow on the front of the garden tractor that I had before this one (and the FEL is just not that good at moving snow).....I missed it when we had a snow. This plow was built for a Polaris Side By Side, but was close enough for me to do some fab work on. I scoured the internet trying to find a snow plow made for this tractor, but no luck. So I built my own. It's all hydraulic actuated by the loader stick. Cant wait to get it scratched up.


That is so awesome


----------



## pogobill

Well, this is a little item I've made to make pushing my wheel barrow out to the Donkey barn just a little easier when I'm buried in snow. I picked up a plastic fender from Princess Auto and use bungee cords to attach it the wheel barrow. The bungee cords give it a little flex and suspension so to speak. I also ended up drilling some 1/8" holes along the bottom of the plastic fender and wove a big old weed wacker tine through it to act as a bit of a rudder so that the darn thing will go it the direction that I push it!! Works not too bad!








Max and Emmy Lou seem to like it!!

Owner operator in a whole different light!!


----------



## Hamiltonville Farm

pogobill said:


> Well, this is a little item I've made to make pushing my wheel barrow out to the Donkey barn just a little easier when I'm buried in snow. I picked up a plastic fender from Princess Auto and use bungee cords to attach it the wheel barrow. The bungee cords give it a little flex and suspension so to speak. I also ended up drilling some 1/8" holes along the bottom of the plastic fender and wove a big old weed wacker tine through it to act as a bit of a rudder so that the darn thing will go it the direction that I push it!! Works not too bad!
> View attachment 43655
> 
> Max and Emmy Lou seem to like it!!
> 
> Owner operator in a whole different light!!
> 
> View attachment 43659


Nice barn in the background!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

Hamiltonville Farm said:


> Nice barn in the background!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


Thanks Hamiltonville Farm! It was quite a project for the wife, my tractor and myself.


----------

